#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Vientiane/Laung Prabang

## gresford

Of to Laos in June for 2 weeks
need a good safe place to stay would like to able to take woman back to the room, can anyone give me the good info 
Thanks :sexy:

----------


## terry57

Mate, 

Its your first post and you want to know where you can get a hotel to take a trollup back to.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Foked if I know, 

But theres this guy called Megahorn and this is right up his alley,  so ask him.    :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

There is also a button called 'search' there are already some good threads on Vientiane and Laung Prabang out there.

However if you want my unbiased opinion then this is by far the best one.

https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-burma-an...does-laos.html

----------


## no1dad

> Mate, 
> 
> Its your first post and you want to know where you can get a hotel to take a trollup back to. 
> 
> 
> Foked if I know, 
> 
> But theres this guy called Megahorn and this is right up his alley, so ask him.


whats wrong with that ??? we are here for information, no ??? :sexy:

----------


## no1dad

> Of to Laos in June for 2 weeks
> need a good safe place to stay would like to able to take woman back to the room, can anyone give me the good info 
> Thanks


hi gresford . you will get some stupid responses on this site just take them in your stride 
 :goldcup: dad or superdad , if you like :Wink:

----------


## mikenot

If you are taking a friend with you from Thailand, then any hotel in your budget range will be OK, they won't ask any awkward questions !
Don't plan on finding girls there in Laos though .....it's very different to BKK !

----------


## dirtydog

> whats wrong with that ??? *we are here for information, no* ???


So why don't you give some then?

You have replied to a thread just to be arguementative, you haven't in anyway at all tried to answer the questions posed in the initial post......




> you will get some stupid responses on this site just take them in your stride


Yeah, you proved that as a fact.....

----------


## no1dad

> Originally Posted by no1dad
> 
> whats wrong with that ??? *we are here for information, no* ???
> 
> 
> So why don't you give some then?
> 
> You have replied to a thread just to be arguementative, you haven't in anyway at all tried to answer the questions posed in the initial post......
> 
> ...


ouch , seem to have stood on the dogs paw , unintentional and apologies  :Sorry1:

----------

